# HELP!Need Notary Public or Justice of Peace to Witness



## emilykw (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm having significant problems trying to get a *notary public *to witness a contract for the sale of my property in Australia. 

*Does anyone know any Notary Publics or Australian Justice of Peace's living in Barcelona that could be my witness?*

The Australian Consulate won't witness signatures, only in Madrid. 

This is stressing me out big time as sale may fall through so any help would be appreciated!

Thanks

Emily


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think Madrid may be the only option, I have had this issue and got bum advice from motor reg and the only thing that would of worked was a trip to Madrid.

There may be JoPs here but I don't know where to find one, when I asked the embassy they weren't exactly helpful which suggests they don't know either.

Can you not make it to Madrid?
It's not long via train.

Maybe you can organise power of attorney for someone to sign the papers in Oz?

Also would an Australian lawyer do the trick, there may be more chance of finding a Australian qualified lawyer in Barcelona. Just a thought.

There is a list of lawyers here....
http://www.spain.embassy.gov.au/files/madr/Lawyers - Spain wide - scan.pdf

one of which is Marti & Associates, John Rochlin who is an Oz lawyer in Barcelona. I'd look at given him a call.


----------

